# Detector de linea pinchada



## HIRHOSHY (May 31, 2009)

este circuito es para avisarnos que antes que usemos la linea  veamos que no esten usando la derivada o que nos esten pinchando el telefono, vean mas detalles en el adjunto


----------



## Fortivo (May 31, 2009)

Hola Hirhoshy, muy buen aporte sobre el circuito , ahora a probarlo y asi determianmos si tenemos cotillas al tf o no D 

un saludo¡¡


----------



## harleytronics (May 31, 2009)

gracias ,,voy a verrrrr si me estan cag...... jejeje ,,,saludos


----------



## electrodan (May 31, 2009)

Eso sirve para ver si te conectaron un teléfono "extra" (  ), pero si te ponen una grabadora (mas frecuentemente en caso de espionaje telefónico, por lo general no hay nadie metido adentro de tu casa escuchando tus conversaciones telefónicas; en caso de ser así, te sugiero que evacúes tu casa y te dirijas a la comisaría mas cercana  ), por ejemplo, no te vas a enterar de nada con ese circuito.
Por cierto, creo que con medir con un tester común se podría averiguar.
Yo, personalmente, simplificaría el circuito, usaría un diodo zener, una resistencia y un LED. Supongo que podría funcionar.


----------



## jalva (Jun 24, 2009)

Si de verdad quieren grabar tus conversaciones, no te podrias enterar jamás.
Las grabaciones se hacen a nivel digital en la misma central telefónica, nunca sobre la línea.
Lo pueden ver en grabadores como los audiolog de www.mercom.com.


----------

